# Anna Bon di Venezia (ca. 1739 - ?)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Italian composer & performer, born in Russia, who entered the _Ospedale della Pietà _ (Venice) at the age of four.

Anna Bon di Venezia 6 Sonatas for Flute and Cembalo















Anna Bon di Venezia - Divertimento in D minor, Op. 3, No. 3















Anna Bon - Offertory for soprano, 2 altos & basse "Ardete amore corda"















Washington's Camerata - Anna Bon















Anna Bon di Venezia I sonata in sol min 1757


----------

